# Female, 34, obstructed defecation, leaky gas/odor, pelvic dysfunction



## serenity now

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking in these forums and now it's time to share my story, since things have gotten baaaaaaaaaad. Life-altering, earth-shatteringly bad. Haven't been to work in months and don't know when I can ever be in a social situation again bad. Depressingly almost suicidally bad. Just hit the height of my career and life when it all came crashing down bad.

You feel me?









I'm 34, female, never had children, been struggling with constipation my whole life but have been managing with diet, exercise and my go-to "laxatives": Benefiber and coffee. But these don't work for me anymore. Tried Linzess but that was a mess and just gave me watery diarrhea.

A few months ago, people at work started commenting on a strange smell that persisted in our area of the office. Of course, I couldn't smell it at all, but when I entered conference rooms for meetings, immediately people would cover their mouths and noses with their hands or their sweaters or scarves. In conversations with people, they would rub their noses and sneeze.

I was horrified. I could not smell anything myself and ran to the bathroom smelling my armpits and my feet and my underwear and could never figure it out. The smells were definitely coming from me, based on other people's reactions, but I was BAFFLED.

The symptoms started getting worse and worse, and then one day after a long day of work I peeled off my jeans and sniffed in the butt area of my underwear and jeans and there was a definite odor. I wouldn't say it smelled like fecal material but it definitely smelled like something off.

I was devastated.

I took some time off of work and started reading these IBS forums and changed my diet (no meat, no gluten, cut back on dairy) and started Kegeling. Symptoms seemed to improve, but then in the last few weeks, symptoms worsened significantly.

*ACTUAL SYMPTOMS (Last few weeks/months)*


*Odor and discharge - THE. WORST. THING. ABOUT. THIS.*
*Bad odor - sometimes sour smell, sometimes fecal smell *- usually smell it right before I need to have bowel movement, other times shows up randomly. 
*Wetness/moisture in anal area *- usually worse at night and when I wake up, some days are better than others
*Gas incontinence *- was just on the subway yesterday and smelled a very bad gas and realized it was me... I didn't even feel it all coming out!! Feels like my anal sphincter is just gaping wide open and letting things out. 
*Slight fecal incontinence* - if I'm taking a stool softener laxative like Miralax and have diahhrea it's hard to tell if I'm passing gas or passing stool, and sometimes that makes for little accidents. I have stopped laxatives like Miralax and use Dulcolax instead. 

*Obstructed Defecation Sudden change in bowel movements* got worse - and then better
First, the *BMs became softer *and softer (soft-serve cow pie), then *pencil-thin*, then *squashed like they had to around a kink/curve*, then they stopped completely
For over 30 days, the only bowel movement I passed was complete *liquid water* - it got so bad I ended up in the Emergency Room,
FINALLY after 30 days of being miserable, I used a few enemas, Dulcolax, cleared out the system and I seem to be back to "normal" - at least *stool is going through, but it has to be soft and I have to contort myself into weird positions *over the toilet and *press on my anal area* to get it out (of course it doesn't all come out, it's incomplete)
*Difficult to pass soft/liquid stool* - difficult to even pass gas!
*Rectal presure/Always feels like something is in my rectum but there's not* - countless doctors (and myself) have put their finger in my bum and could not feel any stool - *stool is not coming down into the rectum* - feels like there is a kink further up in the system
*Open/gaping anus *- feels like my anus is wide open sometimes, and other times it feels clamped shut

*Sudden onset of pelvic pain *- never had this in my life and it's the most miserable thing ever:
*Shooting pains in my rectum, vagina, and clitoris (all areas directly connected to the pudendal nerve)* - relieved slightly with warm compress and prescription Valium - this was intense at first and happened frequently, but have lessened in intensity and frequency over time. Perhaps the constipation was irritating it.
*Pelvic pressure/congestion/menstrual-like cramps* - like my *vagina and anus are spasming* all the time - confirmed by urogynocologist who said I have tight pelvic floor and should seek physical therapy
*Suspected pelvic organ prolapse *- it feels like my uterus (which is retroverted) and bladder and urethra and basically all my organs are squishing each other, but at least 3 urogynocologists claim that nothing is prolapsed
*Pudendal nerve irritation/damage: * *Decreased sensitivity in vagina, anus, and clitoris *- probably due to pudendal nerve damage *Tingly feelings and sweating in my arms, hands, legs, feet *- also related to pudendal nerve
*Heaviness/dragging in pelvic area, *makes it hard to stand and walk for long periods of time
*Bladder/urethral weirdness*- tingling sensation in bladder area, I'm able to pee normally, but seems to gush out sometimes, and the urge to pee feels more "muffled" and not as strong
*Lower back pain *
*Very tender and sore in butt pads/levator ani - even hips*


*WHAT I SUSPECT IS GOING ON [Self-Diagnosis, Nothing Confirmed]:*


*Rectal prolapse* - probably mucosal at this point since I don't detect anything coming out of me yet, or it's hard to tell because of my large internal hemorrhoids 
*Rectocele*
*Enterocele*
*Pouch of Douglas hernia  - *which can mimic rectocele/enterocele
*Intussusception *

These are all just fancy medical terms for what is happening. These things are hard to diagnose and harder to treat. No matter what they call it, the everyday pain is the same. It's a more complex case for women because we have all sorts of pelvic organs that can move around dynamically and shift based on time of day, time of month, etc. Here's a great article tries to explain some of it: http://www.pelvicorganprolapsesupport.org/enterocele-rectocele-or-both/

*TESTS I'VE DONE*


*Dynamic Pelvic MRI* (they put gel in your vagina and rectum and you expel it - while flat on your back in an MRI tube - results coming in this week)
*Anascopy* (colorectal surgeon put a flashlight in my rectum and said I have larger than average hemorrhoids)
*Abdominal CT Scan with contrast *- revealed no abnormalities or obstruction, did detect air in vagina

*DOCTORS I'VE SEEN (None of them have answers for me)*


1 gynecologist
2 urogynecologists
2 colorectal surgeons 
2 gastroenterologists

I'm only 34 for crying out loud! Seem to have the bowels and pelvis of an 80 year old. It's miserable and frustrating and painful but the SMELL/ODOR on top of everything else is what kills me. I can't even spend time with friends because of the odor. Thank god I have a loving and supportive partner who claims not to smell anything.

I am DETERMINED to find a solution to this issue through a combination of diet, constipation management, enemas, laxatives, natural foods and herbs, pelvic exercise, pelvic phyisotherapy and massage, breathing exercises, posture - and MAYBE surgery if needed. Want to be very conservative first because these are complex surgeries with high rates of failure.

If you have read this far and have similar symptoms please add to the thread and let's keep sharing insights as we continue this journey. I believe that life does NOT have to be miserable, it is unfortunate we have this condition to manage, but I have faith in our body's ability to heal itself if we listen to its signals and respond accordingly.

Take care everyone- one day at a time-

*SerenityNow*


----------



## tummyrumbles

I think starch intolerance leading to incomplete evacuation is the main cause of Leaky Gas. I realised I had a problem with starches years ago when I used to eat pasta and it would take me 4 hours to evacuate. I gradually reduced my starches so that the only leaky gas I was getting was in the afternoons, but I was still getting it. It was only when I stopped eating all grain starches and fried & baked potato that the leaky gas stopped. I'm on a low starch diet now and typically have no more than 2 X digestion gas at work (these are just normal, one-off digestion gas not the lingering leaky gas type).

Any type of gas causes a pseudo-obstruction for me. I call it pseudo obstruction because it's not a real obstruction. If I malabsorb any food, including high FODMAPs, the pockets of gas seem to impede the passage of stool. I have to eat a low starch diet in order to have complete evacuation in the morning but if I eat high FODMAPs like brussel sprouts these delay evacuation as well.

The hemorrhoids are from straining. The straining is because you sense the stool there but it won't come out. I think for starch mal-absorbers the stool is gassy and higher up in the colon so straining won't solve the problem.

I also have a parasite diantamoeba fragilis and pinworms as well. I'll have another stool test done in 6 months to see if a low starch diet is enough to eradicate this. I took Combantrin for the pinworms. Pinworms can cause this particular pathogen to grow.

I'm not sure what is actually causing the IBS in my case. The low starch diet combined with a low FODMAP diet is working wonderfully. Typical evacuation time is about 20 minutes to half an hour, which you might think is long but it used to be a heck of a lot longer. There is minimal gas during the day. I graze on salads at work all day basically, with eggs and cheese. Dinners are meat and mashed veges and dessert ripe banana and yoghurt. I'm not sure if probiotics make a difference but I'm back to taking these when I remember. But I'd stop taking all the medications as you are only making the problem worse. There's probably nothing wrong with your colon, it's more that you can't digest the food you eat properly.


----------



## westr

i have pretty much everything youve mentioned. it is undoubtedly some form of prolapse, i think from muscle weakness brought on by pudendal nerve damage but who knows where in the chain these things happen. hopefully the defecography will show it up and you can get a laparoscopic rectopexy and that will be the end of it. theres a good chance however that nothing will show up, i think we need to find someone who can image the pudendal nerve and work out if theres any stretching or damage.

in the meantime you should treat it as ibs (its not but you can treat the overall odour this way), eat foods low in fodmaps, use high strength probiotics and apple cider vinegar or betain hcl just before you eat. if something doesnt work, stop doing it. maybe try hippopressive abdominals after a bm to get your rectum sucked back up as much as possible.

also try and observe what happens to your pelvic muscles as you have bm's, try clamping your pelvic floor shut for 10 seconds before you go to let your brain know nows the time, *make sure youre relaxing as you bear down (this is very important, a lot of us have been told we actually clap shut as we bear down).

another thing, mind your posture when you sit. you say you have sore butt pads, me too and have done for a long time. i also get get coccyx pain, ive figured out a way to sit so i dont get pain, ive long since forgotten if it helps with flatus incontinence but it helps with blood flow, i i got an erection whilst sitting down before correcting posture it would only fill on the one side, also my cremasteric reflex was lopsided, it still is but its greatly improved.


----------



## Ouchie81

My situation is very similar to yours

I'm 34, female, ive had one child when i was 32. I struggled with constipation on/pff since i was a child until I was in my late 20s, i still had it from time to time but no where near as bad. I was acutally feeling pretty good all things considered. I too managed it with things like magnesium and my go to laxatives etc.

A few months after having my baby (he is 18 months now), I started getting a watery discharge from my bottom. Thankfully it did not and does not smell and is clear in apperance. My heart goes out to you with the fecal body odour your experiencing, this is my biggest fear. However this watery discharge does bug me. It can be extensive and is very uncomfortable. Mine seems to appear before a bowel motion, when i have to much wind (especially if the wind is trapped), stress, hot weather, to much heavy lifting or if i eat to much.

Between the ages of 30-33 i was also diagnosed with soy allergy and celiac disease. I too started a diet free of these things, plus the FODMAP diet, plus did my kegals. Unlike yourself though my anus feels like it has a good seal. After starting these things i too noticed an improvement in my symptoms and the problem went away for a few months however it sadly returned. No idea why.

*ACTUAL SYMPTOMS (Last few weeks/months)*


*discharge - THE. WORST. THING. ABOUT. THIS*. 
*Wetness/moisture in anal area *- worse during the day, never an issue at night
*Feeling of incomplete evacuation - *have to push on my perineum to get it all out
*Trapped wind* - it just gets stuck in there


*WHAT I SUSPECT IS GOING ON [Self-Diagnosis, Nothing Confirmed]:*


*Rectal prolapse* - i have been diagnosed with a mucosal prolapse, its clear to see. however some dr's use this interchangeably with hemorrhoids, i have moderate sized hemi's
*Rectocele - *denied by x1 GP, x1 OB, x2 colorectal surgeons, x1 pelvic floor specialise Confirmed by x1 colorectal surgeon who was vague and wouldnt tell me details 
*Pouch of Douglas hernia  - *this was just one of my thoughts too
*Intussusception - *denied by x2 colorectal surgeons...... confirmed by x1 colorectal surgeon 

*TESTS I'VE DONE*

*Anascopy* (colorectal surgeon put a flashlight in my rectum and said I have moderate hemorrhoids)

*Sigmoidoscopy *- medium hemorrhoids

Dignital exam - x2 colorectal says mucosal prolapse and hemi's and the other say internal rectal prolapse

*DOCTORS I'VE SEEN (None of them have answers for me)*


1 obstetrician 
3 colorectal surgeons 
1 gastroenterologists

I used your format as best i could, im in a rush, just to show you the similarities. I do hope to chat more soon


----------



## rewinj

Just bumping this thread to chime in & wish you gals the best of luck. I would definitely be interested in hearing about how your situations progress. I am experiencing worse obstructed defecation & trapped gas after a rectopexy & resection. This surgery was likely rushed & poorly planned, and I'll be focused on being as informed and critical before having anything else done. Let us know how things progress!

What laxatives and/or fiber regiments (low/high fiber?) have you found most helpful?


----------



## shestinkks

Hi have some of your symptoms 
What did the MRI results show 
... I believe I have internal intussusception 
I can actually feel my large intestines coming out when pushing to use the bathroom


----------



## That Man was the Ryback

I have the exact same symptoms as you to a T! .I'm having a defecography test done soon. What did the dynamic MRI say?


----------



## gassy gas

Hi ladies

Have any of you had a vaginal ultrasound? Possible endometriosis/fibroid/ovarian cysts.

I am having near identifical symptoms to you although no children. Abdominal ultrasound scheduled next month as the usual battery of test (endo/colonoscopy) have revealed nothing and I am at end the end of my tether with this!

Also had anorectal tests all all was completely normal. Sigh.

Il report back if anything is noted in the ultrasound. Praying something comes up. These issues are relentless.


----------



## charade

gassy gas said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Have any of you had a vaginal ultrasound? Possible endometriosis/fibroid/ovarian cysts.
> 
> I am having near identifical symptoms to you although no children. Abdominal ultrasound scheduled next month as the usual battery of test (endo/colonoscopy) have revealed nothing and I am at end the end of my tether with this!
> 
> Also had anorectal tests all all was completely normal. Sigh.
> 
> Il report back if anything is noted in the ultrasound. Praying something comes up. These issues are relentless.


I had an echo-doppler (abdo and vaginal ultrasound) this morning for suspicion of ductal compression.

The Dr saw : - a value limit abnormal of perineal vessels suggestive unilateral ductal compression debutante but it's not sure she rather suspected "perineal myofascial syndrom".

- it also shows a venale stasis of the right of perinee.

She just told me I had to do other tests she wrote a letter to my doctor. She told me that if it's syndrome must be reeducation sessions or infiltrations . It is very complicated because very few doctors know it. That's all I know for now.

Keep the mind sooner or later we will know.


----------



## ares

Hi , please anybody can help me to understand , if problem mucus and gas ( from starches and Fodmap) is caused by Prolacse and intussusception ?

Please anybody can answer me and give me councils 
Thanks


----------



## grifffin

Hi Guys 
Your miserable life look like mine first thing come to our chat that PokerFace made for us here https://discord.gg/UMbS3mn

@serenity now
Update your results. How your MRI test share with us here and go to discord chat room we are there every day.

My diagnose is in new topic here https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/353500-my-diagnose-achalasia-of-the-ias-28yo-male/


----------

